# The Taco Cleanse Is a Real Diet



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2020)

*The Taco Cleanse Is a Real Diet And It Involves Eating Tacos for 30 Days*

With hundreds of thousands of books published around the world every year it?s often difficult to spot every cool, interesting, informative or funny new title but here?s one we didn?t miss ? The Taco Cleanse: The Tortilla-Based Diet Proven to Change Your Life by Wes Allison, Stephanie Bogdanich, Molly R. Frisinger and Jessica Morris. 

The four authors and self-proclaimed ?taco scientists? share that they tested the diet themselves by eating tacos for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for 30 whole days. According to the book, not only did the diet work for them but they are convinced it will work well for everyone else too!

Of course, there?s little in terms of statistical evidence to support their claim as no one has made any large-scale taco-related research yet. Additionally, it should be noted that most modern nutrition experts agree that everyone?s dietary needs are different and individual. In short, what works for one (or four) person might not work for someone else.

*The Taco Diet is Flexible*
All that being said, however, the beauty of the ?taco cleanse diet? is that it?s actually quite flexible. Because while it requires you to eat tacos, it does allow for dozens of different taco recipes. The Taco Cleanse book itself includes 5 different tortilla recipes, including one for waffle tortillas, over 35 different vegan filling recipes, and all the fixings to go with them.

While the four authors can?t promise weight loss results with their ?diet? since weight loss depends on a lot of additional factors such as fitness, health, and the amount of food you?re eating, not just the type of food, they stand behind all the other benefits of this cleanse.

?A taco consumed within three hours of waking, colloquially called a ?breakfast taco,? has been anecdotally proven to erase the ill effects of the previous night?s toxic indulgence. A midday taco frequently results in more positive physical effects,? reads the book. ?The spicy taco consumed prior to sleep stimulates the nocturnal imagination and has been used by taco spiritualists to induce prophetic dreams.?

So, is the taco cleanse diet a real thing? We?d say that it?s flexible enough that depending on which recipe you choose and what quantities you eat, it might work ? both as a cleanse and for weight loss. More importantly, it?s the sort of fun and engaging thing that might encourage someone to start monitoring their health and nutrition intake a bit more carefully. 

https://youtu.be/icXG1QGVSY8


----------

